# I need some opinons! :)



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey guys, ive just been informed that my breeder is letting the puppies go at 6 weeks AT THE EARLIEST* I know your not supposed to have them until like 10 weeks, but do you think it'd be ok if it was 7 weeks going on 8, (friday when i got her instead of sunday when she hit 8 weeks.) I'm not sure if i'd be able to get her when.. shes 8 going on 9, but i could try. I know i am soo excited, and i cant wait to get her, and want her asap but i kno its not good to be seperated at 6 weeks because it can cause bad behavior in the future from being seperated too soon. What would YOU recommend for weeks wise?

Basically, when do you guys think is the earliest i should get her


----------



## christal (Aug 24, 2004)

I have got all my chi's at 6 weeks. They had their shot, she keeps them 2 more days then I pick them up. As long as they are able to eat their food, u will have no problem. Keeping them warm, u know the usual stuff. I have never had a problem and my dogs are all healthy and happy. Good Luck with your puppy. Oh and I have 3 going on 4 chi's right now and I prefer this age 2 because u bond so much easier--my opinion.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

The very earliest 8 weeks, and that is even pushing it. Remember that puppies not only need to stay with their mother and littermates for health reasons, but also for socialization reasons. The mother will teach the puppy how to properly behave and so will the siblings. The major thing pups learn from eachother is MANORS. Things like biting is taught by the mother correcting the pups when they get out of hand and the other pups crying out when the other bites too hard. 
Remember that chihuahua's are much smaller then the average dog and even though the average age to releace a pup is 8 weeks, it doesnt mean that is what is best for a chihuahua. I would wait until at least 10 weeks before bringing the little one home. What is an extra 3 weeks going to hurt.
That is my opinion. Hope it helped
-Jessica


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

i would say no earlier than 10 weeks. it's so much safer for the pup to have that time with it's mom and to get socialization time with its brothers and sisters. they also learn bite inhibition and pack hierarchy. also, taking the pup home before 8 weeks (at the VERY EARLIEST) will make your training more difficult. like angel said, chi puppies are VERY SMALL. much smaller than many other dogs. and because of this, i think it's wise to wait until they reach 10 weeks-- ESPECIALLY because you have big dogs.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

ahh ok thnx guys, umm anymore opions would be great, because im REALLY leaning towards the 7.8 weeks! But am soo scetchy on the idea, concerned too.. its just i dont want to get her when schools in.... so i'd want her on a friday so i could at least spend the weekend fully with her


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I hate that breeders send these poor tiny pups to homes at 6 7 and 8 weeks old they should really keep them till 10 or 12 weeks is even better


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I took Bosco home a couple days shy of 8 weeks old. My breeder apparently has never done that before but her vet said it was fine because he had been on solid food for a while and doing fine, and he was also quite big. We decided to go that route, because, like you, we were excited...but also because we had a 4-day weekend to help get him used to being at our house rather than a 2-day weekend. It has worked out great for us and I can't imagine him being a more well-adjusted pup. But I do feel bad that our reasons for doing this were selfish. And who knows, maybe he could be even better than he is now! :wink: 

Anyway I just tried to do a search on the importance of keeping a pup with its mom/littermates and came up with this site. http://www.dpca-breedered.com/critbehav.htm

It says, in part: 

FOURTH PERIOD 49 DAYS TO 12 WEEKS

Characteristics: Enlarging social awareness and bonding outside of litter. Mental abilities are fully formed but pups lack experience. This is the optimum time to teach new things and is, in fact, the period of fastest learning. Research has shown that behaviours can be shaped and modified most easily during times when learning is occurring most quickly. Training during this time will actually increase the capacity to learn by increasing brain cells in the appropriate regions of the brain.

Bladder and bowel control developed and pups are capable of sleeping through the night without an accident.

Breeder Do's: Greatly enlarge the puppies' world between 49 and 56 days. Begin puppy rotation, playing and sleeping in smaller groups. Pups that remain with breeder can be crated with one or two other pups. Be sure to switch puppies around.

Continue individual grooming, play and training sessions with each pup. Gentle but firm discipline from humans may be begun. Begin teaching response to simple commands such as sit, down, stand, come, walk on lead at this time. Pups during this period can learn complex behaviour chain and can make associations.

Breeder Don'ts: Do not isolate from humans or unnecessarily restrain during this period (only restraints should be crate or necessary fencing). Avoid inadvertently reinforcing fearful responses.

NOTE: FIRST FEAR IMPRINT PERIOD OCCURS BETWEEN 8-10 WEEKS. AVOID PLACING PUPS DURING THIS TIME. AVOID SHIPPING PUPS, EAR CROPPING TRAUMATIC EXPERIENCES.

Pups that have been properly socialized and bonded with breeder can be successfully placed at 10-12 weeks after they have passed the first fear imprint period and while they are still young enough to be "babies."


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

how come you are asking our opinion when you are already leaning towards 7.8 weeks? 

reminds me of what my mom used to tell me, "why ask for my opinion when you're not going to do what i say?" :lol:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I think most breeders are now wanting to have the puppys go to their new homes earlier.
Most of the time the pups have already been seperated from their mothers and just kept with litter mates so they can't nurse anymore.
So it probably doesn't matter when we think is best because the breeders have already done what they wanted.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

In Florida, it's illegal to adopt/sell a puppy if they are under 8 weeks. I personally, at the bare minimum would wait until he is at least 9-10 weeks. What's one more week?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

PLEASE WAIT TILL 10 WEEKS AND PLEASE READ THE INFO OF BOOGALOO - as it explains the reasons for waiting till 10 weeks alot clearer


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

im asking ur opions because im all over the place, but now, that ive read some more messages, i think ill go for,the 8 weeks going on 9. and ill also talk to the breeder and ask what she thinks. and see what the actually day of the week she was born, so it'd be better to work around with.. but i think ill probably get her at 9 weeks,

Do u all think thats resonable? considering ive hear people say 6 weeks are ok here, to 12 weeks is ok. so, i think 9 weeks would be smack dab in the middle


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

> FIRST FEAR IMPRINT PERIOD OCCURS BETWEEN 8-10 WEEKS. AVOID PLACING PUPS DURING THIS TIME. AVOID SHIPPING PUPS, EAR CROPPING TRAUMATIC EXPERIENCES.
> Pups that have been properly socialized and bonded with breeder can be successfully placed at 10-12 weeks after they have passed the first fear imprint period and while they are still young enough to be "babies."


Honistly I would wait until 10 weeks, like everyone is saying. I know that you really want your puppy now but like the article says puppies learn very important things during the period of 8-10 weeks. If you take this puppy home before they can learn mannors from the mom and littermates you might have a very naughty puppy on your hands. I dont know how many people come into our training center with their puppies and are having chewing problems, biting problems, and overall training problems. When asked what age the pup was when it came home they all say 7-9 weeks. Thats not to say that a pup placed in a home at an older age wont have problems, but you are almost guaranteed biting and social problems if they go home before 10 weeks.
I brought Ginger home at 6 weeks :shock: but that is because she was releaced to someone else that young and I took her because she wasnt eating and I had experience will tiny puppies. Well the reason she wasnt eating is because her teeth were not all the way in yet!!! 
Needless to say I had issues with her, but it was easier for me because I already had two chihuahua's under the age of 1 and my mom had 3 toy-breed dogs all one year or younger and they taught her mannors. She needed it. 
Now that she is a year I have a very agressive dog. She is agressive to people and agressive to dogs. She will get over this because I am a dog trainer and I take her with me to work and work with her around other people and other dogs. She is slowly getting better. I am lucky though because I can do all of this professional training for free and have all the time because that is my job. Not too many people can afford the behavior classes needed to fix agression problems, nor do most people have the time to do the training at home. 
Her main problem was she was never properly socialized by her mom or littermates. She never got that critical imprinting she needed from her mom and my dogs had to try to fill in, but they cannot replace a mother or littermates.
8-9 weeks is still too early in my oppinion, but 9 weeks is much better then 7 weeks. Can you wait an extra week and take the pup home at 10 weeks? What are the reasons you do not want to wait? 
Please keep in mind that none of us are trying to be pushy or mean, but we have had chihuahua's and we know what can happen if you bring one home too early. The reason you came here and asked this question is to find out what we thought right? Well all of us so far agree that 10 weeks should be the earliest a chihuahua should go home. I guess you can do with the information what you wish, but its kindof silly to ask an opinion of chihuahua owners and not take the advise given. 
Please take our warnings seriously and wait until 10 weeks. Those extra three weeks with the mother are critical in their development!
-Jessica

PS - The bottom picture is of Ginger when I brought her home at 6wks...waaaay too young to be away from mom but the other person had no idea how to care for her.

The first picture is of Ginger a couple weeks later. During this time she was really mimicing my other two and testing the boundaries with them. This fight started out very cute but she quickly got too agressive and Tequila had to correct her. If I didnt have my other two dogs to do this I would be in more trouble with her then I am now.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

If you are going to wait till 9 weeks is there no way you can ask for the breeder to keep her till 10 weeks i dont see how it will be a problem as you are paying good money and if she was a responsible breeder she wouldnt let her go till then anyways.

I know how ecxcited you are we were all there once too but in the long run you will have a much better adjusted dog.

good luck and keep us posted - also dont feel like anyone is trying to dis you as we are just saying what we feel is better for the puppy and you :wave:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I got Mikey at 6 weeks, as I have said in other post this is the age that breeders, pet stores ..where ever you look for a puppy around here let their pups go. I never put much thought into it being too early until reading all the post here. I can say that Mikey is aggressive, he was a biter (while playing) I got that pretty much corrected but he has some serious issues. I do think for 1 he has this problem b/c he may have been a puppy mill dog but also he was taken from mom too early. I am a stay at home mom and both of my boys are in school right now. So I have a lot of time for just me and Mikey to work on getting it corrected. I would honestly leave her there until she is 10 weeks old. I know the excitement, beleive me I have been known to spur of the moment get a pet, that's how I ended up w/ both my kitties. But take your time ,let the proper amount of weeks pass. Take the time to sleep and rest b/c once your little puppy is there your looking at a few nights at least w/ getting proper sleep. You won't regret it. :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

from 8 - 10 weeks the mom will teach them that it is wrong to bite and that it hurts by biting them back etc - also they learn a vast amount from their littermates during this time :wave:


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok, I've talked to my mom, and me and my mom bother agree 6 weeks is too early to take from her mom and pups, and 7 weeks is just one week after that, i've also read all of the posts and think its very resonable to get her at 10 weeks. Although, i'm still not sure what my breeder has to say about this haha, i am not sure how long she WILL keep them for, but I will try to get her to keep her until she hits 9-10 weeks. Thanks everyone for their opions, it helped me make my mind up much better.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I'm so glad you're deciding to wait. If your breeder is a responsible breeder, I think she'd keep your pup alittle longer for the better interest of the dog and for you as well. Good luck and please keep us posted. You made a very wise choice. Ten weeks is definately optimal.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

so glad you have taken our advice you wont regret it at all - if she is a good breeder she will understand your concerns :wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Ah I am so glad you decided to wait. By coming here and asking BEFORE you bring a pup home shows that you are a very responsible person and will be a great pet owner! 

You are now armed with loads of information about imprinting and socialization. I suggest printint the article off about puppy development and having it ready when you talk to the breeder. If she is a responsible breeder she will want to keep the puppies until 10weeks.

Please update us as soon as you speak to the breeder. I really hope she agrees not to let the puppies go at such an early age!!

Thanks for hanging in there with us!!  

-Jessica


----------



## Jan (Aug 6, 2004)

I agree with everyone else leave him there until he is 10weeks old. I know alot of breeders here in Az. that wont let their pups go until 10 - 12 weeks of age, unless they are in it for just the money and could care less about anything else, as I am finding out with Oreo he gets aggresive with Kasa and Squeak while playing (he was 6wks old when I brought him home) put Squeak will have enough of it and will nip him back. PLEASE TAKE EVERYONES ADVICE AND WAIT UNTIL HE IS 10WKS OLD.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm glad you are going to wait too. The breeder i got Auggie from doesn't let the pups go until 12 weeks. I really think 10 weeks is the earliest to take them from mom.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

You might want to ask your breeder a few things if you want him/her to keep the pup longer.

1. If the breeder has given the first shot, the second will be due at 9 weeks. Are they going to charge you extra for that shot?
2. If you want the breeder to keep the puppy longer are they going to charge you a boarding fee?

My breeder decided Koke was ready to go at 8 weeks. It turned out it was too hot and the airline wouldn't ship her. After just 2 weeks I decided to go get her because the temperature wasn't due to drop anytime soon. The breeder kept telling me, "It's ok, we like her, we don't mind keeping her longer".
But they ended up charging me an extra $50 for that 9 week shot and 2 weeks taking care of her.
It wasn't my fault it was too hot to ship her, but that didn't matter. They had decided she was ready to go, and ended up having to keep her longer.
And to top it off, that second shot the breeder gave her and charged me for, didn't matter to my vet. They still have to give her 2 shots, no matter how many the breeder gives. So I ended up paying for extra shots.

I just want you to consider these things when you make your decision.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

One thing to consider is this: if the breeder lets all the littermates be adopted out early, and your pup is the only one left till it's 10 weeks old, how will it be learning anything from its littermates who are no longer there---and if the breeder separates the pups from the mom at 6-8 weeks, how will the pups learn anything from their mom? Ask your breeder these things to make sure that your puppy is actually going to benefit from staying with her till 10 weeks of age.

I adopted Tucker early because he was dumped at a pound with one of his siblings when they were only 6 weeks old.


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey guys, some bad news.After all that, I just got off the phone with my breeder and she says that the max of weeks to stay is 7 weeks. She had a few reasons for this, because she is separating the pups and the mom when they are 6 weeks because by that time the mom doesn't want the pups to be feeding on her, they still get to see her i think, because she said something about she likes to keep a couple pups until there a week or so older so the mom doesn't go nuts. Also, the breeder said that all the pups are being sent to there new homes at 6 weeks - 7 weeks so there would be no use to keep her any longer. She said once they hit around 8 weeks that they bond more with her and its hard for them when they come to new homes.. etc. So, I guess after all that I will be taking her home at 7 weeks. Can't say I didn't try! But I love this breeder, she has proven to me so much that she is a responsible breeder. I trust her alot. Maybe some of you disagree with that but, thats just what i think from knowing her. Well. Thanks for all your opinions, they were greatly appreciated.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Im sorry but by no means is she a great or responsible breeder if she takes those pups from mom at 6 weeks and sends them to their new homes at 7 weeks - you need to really be with this pup all the time and socialize it as much as possible - JMHO :wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I know you trust her and all, but if you were to ask other chihuahua breeders they would totally disagree. 6 weeks is waaaaay too young, heck they dont even send large breed pups away at that age.
This is what you will want to have on-hand when this pup comes home...

A small crate with plenty of warm soft blankets...I would suggest a heating pad of sorts, something you can set to a very low setting to keep the puppy warm.

Buy a tube of Nutra-Cal. This is a high calorie supplement that you can give your pup to keep her from going into hypoglycemic shock...a pea-sized amount given 4 times daily should be good.

Make sure you feed this pup at least 4 times daily. This pup isnt going to weigh much and the sugar levels can drop fast....4 good meals and make sure she is eating! 

Gosh I wouldnt know what else to suggest other then find a new breeder! I had so much success with Ginger only because I had two other chihuahua's that slept with her and taught her how to be a chihuahua. Do not take that tiny pup outside your home (well besides the yard) until the vet okays that she is protected against parvo and other illnesses. 

Gosh just be careful! That is a very young puppy you are bringing home. I wish you would just see that this breeder is bad news...any decient breeder knows that 6-7 weeks is way too young...and what she says about the pups becoming too attached is just plain wrong....these poor pups are being denied the oprotunity to really learn from the mother and littermates....what did this breeder tell you when you told her about the article we have on the site? Did you even mention the article or the info we gave you? I would be really interested in her response.

Let us know if you need any more questions answered! 
Good luck
-Jessica


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:shock: She said all that bulls*** OMG! :shock: The reality of it all is COMPLETELY THE OPPOSITE of what she said! The puppies NEED THAT TIME! Oh well, since both of you have made up your minds might as well wish you luck..ANGEL5218 has given you great advice and I sure hope you follow it....such a tiny puppy and so young...  hope you're ready to literally become a CHI MOM...you will have to do ALL of the teaching...GOOD LUCK!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah you have decided now to take her so I widh you all the luck in the world and hope you have a few weeks off from scholl as a puppy that young and small CANNOT be left alone until atleast 10 - 12 weeks so in about a months time :wave:


----------



## Dolgad (Sep 27, 2004)

I didnt know it is so important about 10 weeks :shock: 
If I knew, I would behave a bit differently
We already have Pupa almost 2,5 months, and we took her when she turned 6 weeks...She is a mix, and she is not from a real breeder..this persons just has quite a few chihuahuas and some other small breed dogs and when some of them have puppies he is giving them to people. And Pupa stayed there alone, her mother stopped feeding her...and we took her straight away and had to learn everything step by step...and still continuing...I know maybe it is not very responsible to do that, but I know myself - I am very responsible and if I took her I do ANYTHING for my baby to be happy and learn everything...
So..with the experience of taking a puppy of 6 weeks I can say that we didnt have a problem of Pupa getting accustomed to our place, she cried a bit first two nights...But very little, I was expecting that she will be more difficult in this respect...She is missing us of course, but she is staying alone at home and knows the time when we go and come back
She has a "biting" issue..mostly with me, she doesnt bite my husband...or other people
So this is I suppose because we took her at 6 weeks and I am also failing to show her properly that it isn't nice to bite...
She is a bit afraid of other dogs, but we are waiting for her 3 injection, so we can start socializing her more often...
She is very very very excited about meeting new people  sometimes too much! I dont know what it has to do with...


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I know that you have already made up your mind but I just wanted to tell you about my experience with this. Because I didn't know any better and the breeder said it was fine, I took Annabelle (the light chi) home the day she turned 6 weeks. Gosh I wish I would have known then what I know now. All of the advice you have been given to not take the pup home until at least 10 weeks is so true!!! Annabelle is 3 yrs old and of course we love her to death, but she has issues. :shock: She is not good around any people other than family and even with us she is very moody! It would take an entire page for me to explain her bahavior issues. We are working on them and this site helps a lot!

Now we got Cody at 12 weeks. He is absolutely the best behaved, most friendly, loving chi I have ever had. I'm 40 and have had chi's since I was 2 yrs old. He is such a joy! I take him everywhere possible. He loves riding in the car and loves children! He's actually my 7 yr olds dog. I take him to pick her up from school and dance and you should see all the children around him.  It's so nice to not have to worry if he is going to bite someone. 

Anyway, I just wanted to give you my perspective. Good luck with your new chi. Take Angel's advice on what you need for the pup and what you need to do for it. Do make sure you feed it like she said and buy the Nurti-cal. I did that for Annabelle and she was at least healthy. I wish the behavior issues were as easy.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

My first worry would be to keep that dog healthy. I have seen a dog go into hypoglycemic shock and its not nice! Things like that will kill a small puppy. 

I cannot stress what Ozzysmom said...do NOT leave that puppy home by itself until at the very least 12 weeks...you need to make sure you puppy is eating all of her meals and is strong enough to be trusted to be home alone. I got Ginger during my winter break from college. I was home with her for a good month and then when I went back to school I would only be gone for a 3hr period and that was spit up throughout the day...so I rarely left her home along for longer then and hour. 

If you notcie your dog is not eating that first day try a different, soft food. For larger breed dogs or dogs that are older it isnt as critical to have them eating that first day but let me say this puppy it will be critical that it eats that first day. Find out what the breeder is feeding her and buy whatever it is so you can have it. If it doesnt eat I have found that Mighty Dog canned food is a favorit. Its high in sugar too so for now it would be good to give to your dog. 

Do me another favor...when you go to pick up this pup check its mouth. I am so lucky I did with Ginger because when I looked in her mouth I noticed her teeth were not in all the way :shock: If I just tried to feed dry food she would never had been able to eat it. She was sold as a 8 week old with AKC papers and everything but my vet swears that she was probably 6 weeks and he said that was WAAAAAY too young to be seperated from mom...he grew up with CHihuahua's and his parents were chihuahua breeders. 

Make sure you are with this pup all day, if not you then someone else who is capable of caring for her. Since she is only 7 weeks I would ask your vet if it is okay to bring her outside for potty breaks. My vet told me not to take Ginger out until she had her second round of vaccines. 
The most important thing now is that this dog eats. If you can get this puppy to eat 4 meals a day without forcing it you should be okay. Again I would not trust to leave her along until she is 3 months.

The socialization is going to be a whole other ballgame. When she is older (3-4 months) I would start taking her to the petstore, friends houses (anyone you trust and know she will not get hurt at). You have heard the issues I have had with Ginger and what other memebers have had with their young chi's so dont take those warning too lightly. You might even want to do a puppy class of sorts just for the socialation aspect of it. 

Again, if you have any other problems or questions please dont hesatate to ask! We all want to make sure this puppy will be okay. 

-Jessica


----------



## babyjane1968 (Oct 12, 2004)

i picked up my pup when she was 8wks old and she will be 9wks tommorrow
im now teaching her not to bite when were playing
but i think as long as a pups had her jags and can eat puppy food and isnt fretting then 8 wks should be fine
but hey dont quote me,lol


----------

